# Stove Top RDA Build



## Waine (26/9/17)

So I tried the "Stove Top" build. I did a bit of experimentation this past weekend. Great fun to try something different.

This is the Pulse 24mm BF with the Stove top coil I built. I used 22 Ga Kanthal, 4 1/2 wraps, giving 0.18 Ohms. Great flavorful vape, less cotton burn.










Second is the "Double Vision" 22mm RDA. I used 22 Ga Kanthal, 5 1/2 wraps, giving 0.23 Ohms on the Noisy Cricket V1. It's a bit hot and wild on this set up, better on a regulated mod on about 40 Watts.










Advantages of the "Stove Top" Build:

1. Easy and effective to drip from the top as the juice catches nicely in the center of the cotton.

2. Less cotton burn.

3. Coil and cotton lasts longer than conventional rolled coils.

4. Fun to build and experiment.

How to do it? Too long winded to explain. I did lots of You tubing.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Waine said:


> So I tried the "Stove Top" build. I did a bit of experimentation this past weekend. Great fun to try something different.
> 
> This is the Pulse 24mm BF with the Stove top coil I built. I used 22 Ga Kanthal, 4 1/2 wraps, giving 0.18 Ohms. Great flavorful vape, less cotton burn.
> 
> ...


This was a very interesting read. I have seen the build online before and really thought it could not work. But clearly it does and glad you showed us the fondings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/9/17)

Thanks for the write up.
Just for interest sake, how do you go about the spacing as per a conventional coil builds. It does not seem to "neat" for lack of a better word, does it not really matter?


----------



## Waine (27/9/17)

Cornelius said:


> Thanks for the write up.
> Just for interest sake, how do you go about the spacing as per a conventional coil builds. It does not seem to "neat" for lack of a better word, does it not really matter?



The spacing doesn't really matter. You can have the coils spaced or tight. As for the neatness aspect, indeed, mine are not that neat yet. It's like anything you try, you need. practice before you can master it.

There are a few methods. I use only a pliers to make these. When I make prettier stove tops I will post here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/9/17)

Ok, not meant as criticism. I will be looking at this method, looks very interesting. So what is your experience so far with regards to flavour, clouds, juice consumption and batt life?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

Very interesting and well done @Waine 
Thanks for sharing

Yoh, 0.23 ohms on the Noisy V1 - that must have been something else. You sure that was safe though?
Isnt that about 300W or thereabouts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/17)

Very interesting @Waine 
Will definitely look in to this.
Damn that must have kicked like a mule on the cricket.


----------



## Waine (27/9/17)

Thanks for the interest shown.

This coil gives off a different vape. It's cooler, and the vape density is less than the usual coils. The flavor is still there. The really nice part is the easy wicking. You just fluff some cotton and stuff it in. Also, the coils don't blacken the cotton as quick as usual coils. Lastly, because your cotton is always in the center of your RDA, it makes dripping a pleasure as you just drip through the top cap without taking it off. The additional volume of cotton prevents over dripping as the extra cotton absorbs and holds more juice.

As regards the Noisy Cricket V1, this is the ideal build. Although the NC is about 120 watts of Raw power, remarkably, this build handles without burning the cotton.

Here is a pic of almost 2 days of vaping on the stove top build on the NC and look, the cotton has not even gone dark.




And yes Silver, I have learned my lesson. I am using Sony VTC 5 Batteries which is relatively safe. 0.23 Ohms OK, as long as you don't chain vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (27/9/17)

I don't think I have the balls to try a build like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine (28/9/17)

I did a Stove top build this morning on my Sapor 25mm RDA. This build works better in a large spaced RDA with as little clutter on the deck as possible.




22 Ga, Ka, 5 1/2 wraps




Still not as neat as I like, but I am practicing.




The cotton still needs to be fluffed after inserting.










The vape is different, full and flavorful. With this style, you need higher wattages, so 40 plus watts is ideal. The vape is similar to a mesh wire build. I am very happy with these coils. It's great fun trying something different.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (28/9/17)

Never actually enjoyed dripping, I find the usual coils and method way to harsh. However, this build does open a perspective on dripping. Twisted 28AWG SS316L coming to 0.21 Ohm. Great flavor and clouds at 45 - 50W (Way above my usual). Goes thru juice like a sponge though and suffering a bit of a nic rush at the moment.


Thanks for sharing @Waine

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PsyCLown (28/9/17)

I think I need to try a stove top build this weekend!

When I first started vaping I stumbled upon this build, but did not hear much about it after and therefore thought it wasn't great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/17)

This stove top build is intriguing me too now...
So many options - would love to try this too.
Thanks @Waine and @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (29/9/17)

Waine said:


> I did a Stove top build this morning on my Sapor 25mm RDA. This build works better in a large spaced RDA with as little clutter on the deck as possible.
> 
> View attachment 108452
> 
> ...


Very interesting @Waine ,I wonder how a Clapton stove top would Vape?I think I might give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vape twisted (5/9/18)

here you may find a new RDA, which compatible very well with the stove top type coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vape twisted (5/9/18)

vape twisted said:


> here you may find a new RDA, which compatible very well with the stove top type coils


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/9/18)

Think im getting too old and too stuck in my ways to try this.
But big up @Waine for trying and posting this. Looks awesome

Only thing i experiment with nowadays is changing the time when i take my vitamins

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Joe_Doe (19/9/18)

Love this!
though ive only see stove tops used perpendicular to that....if you understand what i mean
Great build, inspiring me not to get to work again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/9/18)

I have also tried this build on a Tokagawa RDA a while back and i think it was a perfect rda for the build because of the circular build deck.
as for the coil...hmm you need to keep dripping and wick minimal to avoid wick burn.
But great build @Waine.
You have inspired me to whip out that drill and coil build again.Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I have also tried this build on a Tokagawa RDA a while back and i think it was a perfect rda for the build because of the circular build deck.
> as for the coil...hmm you need to keep dripping and wick minimal to avoid wick burn.
> But great build @Waine.
> You have inspired me to whip out that drill and coil build again.Thank you


You have the authentic Tokugawa? I've heard good things about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (20/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> You have the authentic Tokugawa? I've heard good things about it.


Dude it was sooo hard to get but it was worth it...
Challenging Build Deck, but an awesome Vape No doubt!!!
Will build it up and post a pic tomorrrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

